# 2009 F250 Lariat



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

https://waterloo.craigslist.org/cto/d/2009-f250-lariat/6471056620.html

No longer has Blizzard mount, wiring or fuel tank. Mount, wiring and controller are available.


----------

